# Bollinger Canyon Road



## drrock (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if I can ride through from St. Marys Rd. through Las Trampas over to Crow Canyon? It looks like it goes (perhaps with a wee bit of private property), but can anyone tell me if it's passable? Cheers.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I haven't been up there in a few years, but as I recall you would not be able to ride through as you would have to climb over several locked gates and cross mucho private property. At least the last 1/2 mile on the St. Mary's side is dirt/gravel.


----------

